# What is 157cm in Hands??



## cobdonkey (23 May 2007)

My Maths isnt that good and I have seen a lovely horse advertised at this height.

Thank you


----------



## druid (23 May 2007)

15.2hh (for reference - linky)


----------



## xxcharlottexx (23 May 2007)

think its 15.2hh


----------



## cobdonkey (23 May 2007)

Perfect, thank you Druid.


----------



## fjudge (23 May 2007)

Think its 1cm under 15.2hh


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (23 May 2007)

very slightly under 15h2"......with shoes on 15h2"


----------

